# Suche "billigen" WebServer



## Generic1 (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mir in den letzten Monaten eine Web- Applikation entwickelt und möchte diese nun online stellen.
Die Applikation läuf auf einem Tomcat und ich verwende Spring und Hibernate.

Kennt jemand einen WebServer, wo ich meine Applikation möglichst kostenfrei hosten kann?
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2010)

naja evtl. googles-app-engine (musste mit handy verfizieren, ist aber kostenlos), weis nicht ob diese wirklcih komplett alles bietet was du brauchst. Ich habe diesen Service nciht genutzt, da ich eh einen VServer habe und da nicht auf google angewiesen bin.


----------



## Generic1 (18. Aug 2010)

d.h. du hast in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum selber einen Server stehen?
sowas würd ich über länger auch brauchen, die Frage ist nur

wo gibt es eine Rechenzentrum (in meiner Nähe)
und was kostet das, wenn ich meinen alten Rechner als Server in das Zentrum stelle

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen damit und weiß jemand ein Rechenzentrum in der Nähe von Salzburg?
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2010)

ich hab ihn bei 1&1. Sind glaub 9,99€ pro monat (kannst dir aussuchen: windows oder linux, gleicher preis)

1&1 Angebot an VServern


----------



## homer65 (18. Aug 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> und was kostet das, wenn ich meinen alten Rechner als Server in das Zentrum stelle
> lg



Du stellst nicht deinen eigenen Rechner in ein Rechenzentrum, sondern mietest einen Rechner im rechenzentrum, der dir nicht gehört.
Bzw bei einem vServer teilst du dir mit anderen Leuten einen Rechner.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Aug 2010)

> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen damit und weiß jemand ein Rechenzentrum in der Nähe von Salzburg?


was hast du davon, wenn das in der Nähe ist, nur weil du die Kiste gemietet hast, darfst du auf keinen Fall physikalisch an deinen Server ran!

Das neue Rechenzentrum ab Mitte 2010 -  
da haben wir unsere Kisten stehen, aber frag mich nicht was das kosten.. ich schätze mal pro Jahr sicher mehr als ein Haus kostet ;-)

vServer von 1&1 ist sicher ein guter Tipp, das ist eher was für private Bastler ;-)


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Aug 2010)

Ich hoste mein SVN bei Proplay (www.proplay.de) auf einem Mini VServer für 1,99 Euro pro Monat. Man muss aber die Konfiguration komplett übernehmen. Das System ist ein nacktes Debian Mini. Es gibt allerdings auch leistungsstärkere Varianten, die preislich immer noch sehr überschaubar sind. Ich habe den Server jetzt seit 3 Jahren und musste ihn 2 Mal neustarten, als es Updates bei Hoster gab. Ansonsten hatte ich bislang nie Probleme. Man benötigt aber Linux-Grundkenntnisse um das System entsprechend konfigurieren zu können.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Aug 2010)

Bin bei Hetzner. Super Service, gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Das ProPlay Angebot ist aber auch super für nen kleinen vServer. Hab schon lang nicht mehr so nen günstigen vServer gesehen. Muss ich mir gleich bookmarken... thx.

- Alex

P.S. Ach ja, Hetzner bietet ServerHousing an. D.h. man kann durchaus eigene Hardware bei denen ins Rechenzentrum stellen. Aber einfach so in RZ spazieren darf man dann auch nicht...

- Alex


----------



## Noctarius (18. Aug 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> was hast du davon, wenn das in der Nähe ist, nur weil du die Kiste gemietet hast, darfst du auf keinen Fall physikalisch an deinen Server ran!



Kommt drauf an 

Wir haben unsere eigenen Server im Rechenzentrum stehen und kommen auch ran *g*

Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen Hetzner ist ne gute Wahl. Toller Service und nicht all zu teuer.


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Aug 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben unsere eigenen Server im Rechenzentrum stehen und kommen auch ran *g*


Bei Housing ist es aber auch notwendig, dass man mal rankommt.

Ich hab nen vServer bei Netcup, bin absolut zufrieden damit, das wunderschöne an denen ist, dass man freie CPU-Leistung des Hosts mitnutzen kann, wenn sie gerade keiner benötigt.
Auf einem Host mit 2 Core i7 920 Prozessoren (8 Kerne), der immer nur mit 15% ausgelastet ist, hat man da dann richtig Leistung 
Durch nen Gutschein hab ich mir dann auch gleich noch die ersten 3 Monatsmieten gespart


----------



## homer65 (18. Aug 2010)

Bei Netcup war ich auch mal. War ok.Kann nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Jay_030 (18. Aug 2010)

Wenn's etwas mehr sein darf (z.B. noch Hudson für CI oder andere Sachen) finde ich Host Europe nicht schlecht. Bin jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden und der Support ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## JanHH (21. Aug 2010)

Am billigsten ist es, den alten PC zuhause als Server zu konfigurieren (Linux) und dann per dyndns Online zu stellen. Aber ist natürlich nicht der Hit, was Performance und Ausfallsicherheit angeht.


----------



## Generic1 (23. Aug 2010)

Du meinst die eigene Applikation auf den eingenen Rechner hosten und dann dyndns zu verwendet, damit man eine "gewünschte" URL verwenden kann und nicht die IP- Adresse und den Port?

Das hab ich schon überlegt aber dann müsste ich mir einen Rechner besorgen, der dann 24/7 läuft, da hat meine Freundin wahrscheinlich was dagegen


----------



## homer65 (23. Aug 2010)

Habe da noch zwei Bemerkungen zum Thema eigener Rechner Zuhause mit dyndns.
(1) Der Stromverbrauch von einem Rechner der 7x24 Stunden läuft ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
(2) Die Bandbreite des eigenen Internetanschluss - insbesondere der Upstream - kann ein Flaschenhals sein.


----------



## tuxedo (23. Aug 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Am billigsten ist es, den alten PC zuhause als Server zu konfigurieren (Linux) und dann per dyndns Online zu stellen. Aber ist natürlich nicht der Hit, was Performance und Ausfallsicherheit angeht.



Dass das am "billigsten" ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. 

Geht man mal von 0,25EUR/kWh aus und einem Rechner mit "nur" 50Watt (Mini-ITX Maschine oder so) "Verbrauch", so ergibt sich folgende Rechnung:

24h * 30 Tage = 720h im Monat
720h * 0,05kW = 36 kWh
36kWh * 0,25EUR/kWh = 9EUR

(hoffe ich hab mich nicht verrechnet  )

Natürlich variiert der kWh Preis von Anbieter zu Anbieter und der Stromverbauch des eigenen Servers. Aber im Großen und ganzen wird man nicht unter 1,99EUR für den hier im Thread gezeigten vServer kommen...

Aber sofern Mama und Papa die Stromrechnung noch bezahlen, ist der "Server daheim" natürlich am billigsten, sofern man die Anschaffung der Hardware nicht mitrechnet.


----------



## JanHH (24. Aug 2010)

Naja, die dyndns-Variante ist halt für erste Gehversuche, mehr nicht. Klar, nix für Dauer.

Sinn der Sache ist aber eigentlich nicht, eine "richtige" URL statt IP-Adresse und  Port zu verwenden, sondern eher das tracken der sich ständig ändernden, nach jedem Verbindungsaufbau neu vergebenen IP-Adresse, die einem der Internet-Provider zuweist, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Aug 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> ich hab ihn bei 1&1. Sind glaub 9,99€ pro monat (kannst dir aussuchen: windows oder linux, gleicher preis)


nope - Windows für 19.99€ ... hätte mich auch gewundert ... alle anderen Anbieter wollen für Windows auch immer mehr haben ... Linux ist sowieso zu empfehlen (habe schon Windows als Root-Server durch)



tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Bin bei Hetzner. Super Service, gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


ai - da bin ich auch ... gewechselt von Strato ... irgendwie gibt es bei Hetzner das Doppelte für den halben Preis ... mal abgesehen davon finde ich die Oberfläche super


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ai - da bin ich auch ... gewechselt von Strato ... irgendwie gibt es bei Hetzner das Doppelte für den halben Preis ... mal abgesehen davon finde ich die Oberfläche super



Du meinst den Robot? Jopp der hat was


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Aug 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> nope - Windows für 19.99€ ... hätte mich auch gewundert



Hmm muss ich mal meine Rechnungen prüfen, weil ich bin der Meinung, dass ich 9,99€ zahle. Vllt hatte ich da auch gerade iein Event oder so erwischt.


----------



## homer65 (24. Aug 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ai - da bin ich auch ... gewechselt von Strato ... irgendwie gibt es bei Hetzner das Doppelte für den halben Preis ... mal abgesehen davon finde ich die Oberfläche super



Irre ich mich, oder gibt es bei Hetzner keine vServer!?
Das Einsteigermodell scheint da ein Root Server für 49 Euro pro Monat zu sein.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

Huch stimmt, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, da ich mich nicht für VServer interessiere


----------



## Raziell (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir seit kurzem einen VServer für den Betrieb einer JSP-Anwendung mittles Tomcat und MySQL zuzulegen. Von Hetzner habe ich bisher viel gutes gehört. Ich interessiere mich dabei für das 5,00€ Paket. Was mich allerdings ein bisschen verwirrt ist, dass ich beispielsweise nichts über den zugesicherten Arbeitsspeicher oder die Prozessorleistung finden konnte. Kann dazu jmd. was sagen?

Wenn nicht werde ich mich einfach mal telefonisch an die wenden.

Gruß


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es kein VServer sondern nur Webspace ist. Steht eigentlich direkt 2 Posts darüber.


----------



## Raziell (24. Okt 2010)

Omg ich Blindfisch :lol:
Werde mch mal bei proPlay.de umschauen

Danke


----------

